# H} Skateboarding pieces W} Eldar UK ONLY



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I know people have other hobbies so im appealing to the skateboarders in the UK. I have been tidying the garage out and found some pieces. I know this seems a weird trading post.

Here is what i have:

8 Redz Bearings

4 random bearings

Skateboard multi-tool

I would like anything eldar especially phoenix lords and aspect warriors.

Trade only please i don't have paypal or anything like that. UK ONLY PLEASE

Thank you for looking.

Gothic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Forgot to add pics. The pics are in order of the list i posted.


----------

